

TokBox Brings WebRTC To The Cloud, Enables Multi-Party Video Chats & SIP Interop - janineyoong
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/24/tokbox-launches-new-cloud-based-webrtc-infrastructure-service-enables-multi-party-video-chats-sip-interop/

======
monvural
We're really proud of what we've built here, and we're looking for beta
testers to help us continue to scale Mantis. Filling in the holes of commodity
WebRTC is going to bring some really fascinating face-to-face video apps to
the market a lot sooner, and we're excited to have folks come into the
playground we're building and play a bit.

If you're interested in using multiparty WebRTC, then please email me at
melih@tokbox.com

